# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] Automatically; Updates your addons [minion]

## fonillius

*Minion

**Not released by me.


*Download here: Minion - Premier AddOn Management

Simple 3 steps:

1. Download program

2. Launch it (it doesnt need to be anywhere specific)
-> Register / Login to the program

3. Settings -> Automatic addon update

forgot tags: automatic, addon, updater, eso, elder, scrolls, online, addons

----------


## plankersz

nice addon, ty

----------

